# How can I make lye FREE soap?



## pred (Aug 10, 2008)

I am looking in the sticky for a recipe to make LYE free soap,
Can someone point me in that direction.
Thank you.
Peter


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

You can buy a melt and pour base form Hobby Lobby. That is the only way I know.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

As a good friend told me years ago (and is quoted on Kathy Miller's soap site)

"No Lye, No Soap, No Lie"

You can't make soap without lye. All you are left with are glycerin/detergent bars.


----------



## Auntie Kathy (Oct 23, 2006)

Cyndi is right....you can't.


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

If you measure your ingredients properly, the finished soap will be 'lye free'. The lye is used to turn the oils into soap but none is left in the finished product. 

If you're thinking of old fashioned, harsh lye soap, that problem occurred because soapmakers didn't have access to accurate scales. As long as you use an accurate scale and a recipe that has been properly calculated, you will indeed end up with lye-free soap.

Now if you're afraid of 'using' lye, that's a separate issue. Rubber gloves and safety goggles can help you with your fear.


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

yes, the beauty of saponification is that once the soap is done if all were measured accurately all you have is soap, not lye or oils, but soap. And like beaglelady said, this is good soap, gentle!


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

The above posts are very good explanations. I was once told that making soap is similar to making concrete. You need 3 separate ingredients (water, gravel, cement), but once they're mixed properly and cured those 3 ingredients no longer exist. There is a new end-result (concrete).


----------

